# Enclosure extension



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi all, need some ideas I'm going to be extending Gertrudes enclosure with a section on top and joining them together just so she can climb lot more. I cant decide where best to put her heater panel (one of Retic666's) or even whether its an idea to add another one. The current heater panel is pictured in red, was thinking of putting it into position B but I'm not sure how warm it would get in high section or how it would affect the cool end. I do have push/pull fans in her viv so I can control the circulation a bit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

hawkeyepearce said:


> Hi all, need some ideas I'm going to be extending Gertrudes enclosure with a section on top and joining them together just so she can climb lot more. I cant decide where best to put her heater panel (one of Retic666's) or even whether its an idea to add another one. The current heater panel is pictured in red, was thinking of putting it into position B but I'm not sure how warm it would get in high section or how it would affect the cool end. I do have push/pull fans in her viv so I can control the circulation a bit.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Seems the image failed to upload... can you try again ?


----------



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

Doh more like I forgot to attach it


----------



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Its an unusual shape, sorta arboreal and normal rolled into one. It doesn't really matter where the heat panel is fitted, so long as the reptile has access to a basking spot at the ideal temperature. Heat rises, so placing it at position B would mean that at the top (A) this may have a higher temperature than the area half way down (B), and it could be that the reptile thus won't make use of the space.


----------



## hawkeyepearce (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply Malc, think I’m just going have to experiment and see what happens


----------

